# Rayguns!



## Cloud (Aug 25, 2006)

Dr. Grordbort's Infallible Aether Oscillators

came across this from Del.icio.us (anybody use del.icio.us for their bookmarks?); featured in Boing! Boing!  Can't QUITE figure out exactly the purpose of this site, but it appears to be a designer and faux-fabricator (illustrator) of rayguns. On everyone's wish list, I'm sure!

 Pretty darn cool!

http://www.wetanz.com/updates/rayguns/index.html


----------



## Cloud (Aug 25, 2006)

okay, I hope I'm not violating a forum rule here.  It does look like this artist makes "polystone collectibles" for Superman, Narnia, King Kong and others; for sale apparently.  This is not self promotion, but they do look for sale.  And pretty darn cool, at that! 

Okay, I said that already.


----------

